# Air Vent Seminar Schedule For 2009, With Free Registration Info



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

I always try to go every year, not so much anymore for the ventilation seminar, but more for the Question and Answer Section that immediately follows.

Also, I find it good networking to pass out your business card to the other atendees.

It is amazing to me, how FEW Roofing Contractors actually take the time to show up. The majority of the room is filled up with material suppliers staff and architects, plus a few groups of Roofers.

Here is the Registration Form and Seminar Dates and Locations for this years events.

http://www.airvent.com/professional/seminars.shtml

By the way, just for showing up, you get either a free breakfast or lunch, plus a brand new Buck Knife in a sheath.

Hop up from your table immediately when the seminar is done to get yours. I waited because I was still awaiting additional questions and I missed out last year.

Ed


----------



## user182 (Jan 17, 2009)

*I'm going*

I registered to go to one in March. I haven’t been to one in almost 10 years.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Not much has changed, except they use potos sent in from contractors.

The big push this year is going to be All About Balanced Ventilation, so that they can push more of, "The Edge" shingle over style Intake Ventilation.

I just wish that other roofers and primarily, the Building Inspectors, would really take the time to understand the actual code requirements, by calculation of NFVA.

Ed


----------



## tomstruble (Jan 19, 2009)

its already been to n.j. dam


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Even though I register for it and attend practically every year, I don't get a mailer notifying me of the upcomng scheduled dates.

It is way too easy to miss out on them, unless you just happen to check out their website.

Ed


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I now check their website from time to time and pre-register months in advance. Previously, it was my supplier inviting me.

I'll be there on the 13th. See ya then Ed.


----------



## charlotteroofers (Oct 4, 2010)

Ill be at the one in Charlotte Motor Speedway at the end of the month.

charlotte roofing contractors, kannapolis roofing, salisbury nc roofing - nc roofing company | roofers


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow blast from the past and first post with a link. Spam.

But since the thread got dug up, I try to attend this seminar on a 2 year cycle to see if there is anything new. For anyone, not a spammer reading this, click the link in Ed's first post if you are interested in attending.


----------



## Extreme (Nov 7, 2014)

Here is an updated link to times and dates, http://www.airvent.com/professional/seminarDates.shtml
I've registered to the Texas seminar (march 20).


----------

